#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > درخواست: نرم افزار واضح کردن فیلم

## farzad_yousefi

با سلام 

بنده یک نرم افزاری می خوام که بتونه شماره پلاک ماشینو برام واضحتر نشون بده 

داستان از این قراره که دوست منو ماشین زده و دوربین مداربسته بانک گرفته ولی انچنان شماره پلاک ماشین واضح نیست می خوام یه نرم افزار معرفی کنید که بتونم زوم کنم و شماره پلاکو بردارم با سپاس

----------

*behrad2*,*Milad Tavana*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

http://soft98.ir/multi-media/edit-vi...-Enhancer.html

----------

*behrad2*,*farzad_yousefi*,*Milad Tavana*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> http://soft98.ir/multi-media/edit-vi...-Enhancer.html


با سپاس ولی به کارم نیومد بهتر از این می خوام

----------

*Milad Tavana*

----------


## NPTiak

> با سپاس ولی به کارم نیومد بهتر از این می خوام


با سلام، 
متاثر شدم دوست عزیز،امیدوارم مساله حادی نباشه و دوست گرامیتون سلامتی کامل داشته باشه یا به دست بیاره، در پایین همین لینکی که دوستمون جناب service manual ارائه فرمودن،قسمت مطالب مشابه ،چند نرم افزار دیگه رو در همین راستا معرفی کرده اون سایت،اونهارو تست کردید؟


SuperEasy Video Booster 1.1.3056 بهبود کیفیت فیلمEZ Video Studio 3.0.0.8 - ویرایشگر همه کاره فیلمvReveal Premium 3.2.0.13029 + Portable - افزایش کیفیت فیلمMAGIX Video Pro X7 14.0.0.145 ویرایش فیلمVideo Enhancer 1.9.12.1 + Portable افزایش کیفیت فیلم های ویدئویی

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*

----------

